# Mosquito Fish/Guppy Hybrids (Now experimenting)



## AbeDC (Jan 17, 2015)

*Log Book*

Day 1 January 24th:
Gambusia and Guppys are doing fine, ratio = 5 female gambusia, 5 male gambusia, 3 female guppies
No observed bullying, guppies swimming mid range/top range, gambusia staying at all ranges (males roaming top more often than female mosquito fish)
Fish are in a 20 gallon tank
Not 100% sure if female guppies were already pregnant but local pet shop keeps them separated

[HR][/HR]
So recently I've been thinking of trying to breed some "cold water" guppies, and it seems that Hybrid guppies are the best bet.

Has anyone had success with Breeding Gambusia/Mosquito fish with Guppies? I've been reading various forums/articles but I'm lots of different information.

*Things I've read:*

_Breeding ratios:_

1 male gambusia + multiple female guppies 
-people have said male gambusia is too aggressive for female guppies? 
- seems to work for some people

1 male guppy + multiple female gambusia
-apparently the colours of the male guppy will attract the gambusia (more likely to mate)
- again seems to work for some people

random assortment (males/females of both breeds 25%/25%/25%/25% ratio)
-works but too many variables
-gambusia tend to keep them selves, same with guppies

*Things I'm curious about*
Does the father/mother effect the outcome of the fry? (Example: Liger/Tigons, Liger = male lion + female tiger, Tigon = Male tiger + female lion)

How do the fry/children behave? Some say they act abit more wild for the first generation, but get more tame as you add more guppy genes into the mix

Are the offspring as hardy as the gambusia parents? Have they survived the 'lower mainland _winter_'

Thanks for reading


----------

